# DIY - Egg Tumbler



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

So i couldn't find one to buy, so i decided to make one myself.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

petah, can you explain how that works? im new to the whole breeding side.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

looks like a plastic tube with cheese cloth on either end to contain the eggs with a riser tube for an airstone to get waterflow, interesting idea, i cant help but wonder with the way that is, will it be enough agitation within the egg area?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Oakley1984 has the right idea. The water flow is very soft, which is good for cyprichromis leptosoma. i read how different types of cichlid eggs require different levels of water flow. The fry are now free swimming and in a couple of weeks, will be able to join the main tank. If you have any questions about tumbling, feel free to PM me bingerz.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

looks good...i can see it now. i just didn't know the whole purpose of it. i could figure it out by its name...right? but i didn't know that fish eggs needed to be agitated for it to develop. i was thinking like bird eggs, they only needed to sit there. is it all fish who tumble their eggs or is it just a trait thats only cichids.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I think it's a mouthbrooder thing. Since the parent fish naturally does this in their mouth. Otherwise if it just sits there and you run the risk of fungus.


----------

